# WTB – PRS-5 / PRS5 Chronograph



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

*
WTB - Precista PRS-5 / PRS5 Chronograph
*



> WTB - PRS-5 / PRS5 Chronograph
> 
> Does anyone have a PRS-5 that they'd consider parting with???
> Need to get one to stop my other 1/2 wearing mine!
> ...


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

This any good :

http://magrette.com/photographs-regattare-chronograph.php


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Interesting option to consider, have you seen this review?

http://wornandwound.com/2012/03/23/new-magrette-chronographs-the-moana-pacific-chrono-pvd-and-the-regattare-chrono/


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

If you're interested, drop us a PM. Have one for sale, limited edition, sold out long ago.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

seagul '63 reissue


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Rotundus said:


> seagul '63 reissue


 Perhaps an option if we cannot find someone who will let a PRS-5 go... We then get into the 38mm or 42mm case & the Red star or the Star Trek Logo... plus the colour style of the dial questions! :laugh:

Every time I asked her it kept coming back to the Steel case like PRS-5, Simple no date dial Like the PRS-5... Easy read dial like the PRS-5... I don't think she likes the Hands on the Seagull 1963 either.... Sigh!!!! :bash: Basically she wants my PRS-5.... She isn't getting it, So I need to get her one of her own!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

38mm sapphire red star is the way to go - the ol' school logo float'th not my boat.

the larger case size make the proportions of the hands look wrong - its bloody 39mm rolex all over again :angry:


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Still looking to find another one of these little gems... Looking to pay out in the region of a maximum of about £140-160...
Good working condition, doesn't have to be immaculate because it is gong to be worn each week...


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Hello! I am... Still looking for a reasonable PRS-5! Thanks Mike


----------

